# "science-rooted Subculture"



## Tom (26/1/14)

very cool for the vaping community. like hanging out, together and vape. seems to attract the new generation too....workshop including 

http://mashable.com/2014/01/25/vaping-subculture/?utm_campaign=Feed:+Mashable+(Mashable)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

Fabulous article Tom. Thanks for sharing...
Wonder how long it will be for something like that to pop up here in SA...


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

Great story, great culture. Waiting on @CVS to open the first Vaporium in Cape Town!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

And Vape King needs to open one in Jhb. 

I know this kind of thing is expensive but maybe it can be combined with other things like premium whiskies or something similar. Perhaps a JV of sorts with the likes of Norman Goodfellows. I suppose that is just an idea and the practicalities are always the challenge. But who knows.


----------



## Tom (26/1/14)

i think something like this in a trendy hood, and possibly near a university would attract a lot of young people, as well as spread the word faster to grow this kind of culture. Currently in SA it is quite unknown what you can do with the vaping. Most people believe that it is still just the ego or twisp style. we saw that on Facebook at the Jacaranda article about ecigs recently, 90% of the comments were just coming from people that simply had no clue, all hearsay or bad experience with the "stock" gear


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

I hear you Tom,

On a slightly different note id like to hear your opinions on this issue. How many of you think the 'stock' gear (eg cE4 or Twisp) is actually doing more harm and turning people off vaping versus successfully getting them into it and then wanting more. 

I firmly believe the latter. It worked on me


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> I hear you Tom,
> 
> On a slightly different note id like to hear your opinions on this issue. How many of you think the 'stock' gear (eg cE4 or Twisp) is actually doing more harm and turning people off vaping versus successfully getting them into it and then wanting more.
> 
> I firmly believe the latter. It worked on me


Only because you took the trouble and looked further. Many peeps do not. A brick and mortar will catch many of those peeps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

When you say a brick and mortar will catch those peeps, do you mean catch them with the basic equipment so they think thats what vaping is about and dont go further...


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> When you say a brick and mortar will catch those peeps, do you mean catch them with the basic equipment so they think thats what vaping is about and dont go further...


No, I mean a B & M like visualised in the OP will spread the knowledge to those peeps.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (26/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Only because you took the trouble and looked further. Many peeps do not. A brick and mortar will catch many of those peeps.


there!


----------



## Tom (26/1/14)

i believe firmly that if I stayed on standard gear for more then 2 months I would have gone back to stinkies. So, there needs to be a lot of info and education for someone to stay off. this can only be done via forums or other online platforms, or via meeting places and from there by word of mouth: "there is this really cool place there and there"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

Tom said:


> i believe firmly that if I stayed on standard gear for more then 2 months I would have gone back to stinkies. So, there needs to be a lot of info and education for someone to stay off. this can only be done via forums or other online platforms, or via meeting places and from there by word of mouth: "there is this really cool place there and there"


Yes, and one should not forget the contribution a community spirit brings to help keep one off the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> And Vape King needs to open one in Jhb.
> 
> I know this kind of thing is expensive but maybe it can be combined with other things like premium whiskies or something similar. Perhaps a JV of sorts with the likes of Norman Goodfellows. I suppose that is just an idea and the practicalities are always the challenge. But who knows.



There are plans for it @Silver1  watch this space

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

